

CSS editor built with Cappuccino - rafaelc
https://www.xeo-css.com/

======
jrnkntl
I could never use such an online editor for a couple of reasons:

\- CSS editing requires a lot of shifting back and forth between preview/css
and code completion. A native (mac) app like CSSEdit allows you to open up a
'live preview' that instantly refreshes while you're typing your css.

\- Access to your local filesystem

\- Although Cappuccino makes for an 'almost-desktop-like' experience. It's
still not the real deal in terms of responsiveness and gui-rendering and you
can immediately feel that while using an app like this one. It's a great
framework for CRM, TweetDeck-like tools, Inventory systems and the like, but
not for a task that requires space, previews and immediate 1:1 response on
actions.

Could anyone imagine himself using a tool like this?

~~~
tjarratt
a) It's free! b) Their homepage clearly says it's in beta. They probably still
have some features they'd like to launch.

So far in the 30 minutes I tooled around with it, I picked up a few
interesting ideas for a project I'm working on to teach myself more css. In so
far as I've already improved my skills, I'd say I can see myself using this
tool. Dropping $40 or more for a native app like CSSEdit is probably a good
idea if your work will pay for it (or if you can write it off as a tax
expense), but I can't easily afford to do that every time a good app comes
around.

In short, this is a decent app at the current price.

~~~
sp4rki
If you're an aspiring painter, you buy brushes, paper, inks, etc. If you're an
aspiring CSS guru, you buy the CSS editor that makes you more productive. For
me it's Vim (whoa wait... free!), for some it's Textmate, and for most it's
CSS Edit. Also in CSS Edit's defense there is no better visual CSS editor, and
there hasn't been one for years and years. If you're into CSS I'd reckon
buying CSS Edit is the best way to go. If you're going to be into programming
also, I'd say take a look into Vim, Emacs, or Textmate and never look back.

~~~
Luecke
Why look back when you can look forward?

~~~
sp4rki
Because regardless of when the tools where created, the important thing is the
quality of such tools. I'd rather go with tools that make me productive, while
keeping out an eye for the new players, than to be on the cutting edge and
lose some of the edge I might get from using 'older tools'

------
martingordon
Needs more:

\- Rounded corners

\- Shadows

\- Animations on hover

A poorly-designed site doesn't instill much confidence in your product when
your target audience is designers.

~~~
ajumell
most of the common css3 features are available in xeo css, rounded corners are
attained using css rounded corners. It is available in borders tab, shadows
are also there for both text and boxex. transitions and transforms are also
included. I think you have not looked in to it yet. There is support for
gradients with photoshop like gradient generator . There is a large collection
of gradients as presets.

------
hermanthegerman
I find it kind of strange to restrain the rather unlimited possibilities of
web pages and web apps to the small subset of interaction patterns that the OS
GUI field allows - i have been way more impressed by all the slick, simple
interfaces i found in web apps than by recent desktop developments. I wish the
ease and beauty and possibilities of web dev would influence the desktop,
rather than the other way around.

~~~
kennywinker
I agree trying to make desktop style apps in-browser doesn't work, but I don't
think the answer is make desktop apps more like browser apps. I can't think of
a browser app that I would tolerate if it was presented as a desktop one... I
except a -lot- more on the desktop.

~~~
hermanthegerman
Hmm.. web apps are usually half app, half information system, which really
supports help systems and stuff like that. I like the way they support me, as
connected information and easily provided context is ubiquitous, while desktop
apps always give me this feeling that they follow too strict rules to match
stuff that probably doesnt need the framework at all..

------
dchest
"CSS Editor" toolbar icon seems to be ripped off CSSEdit.

~~~
ajumell
sorry it they are the same. I just searched for an icon in the icon finder and
used it. I know my designs are poor, I am not a designer, I am a developer.

~~~
allenbrunson
dude. are you telling us you just stole artwork from somebody else's app that
they charge real money for?

very, VERY not cool. if it was my app you'd stolen from, you'd be hearing from
my lawyer right about now.

~~~
ajumell
I did not mean to steal it dude. I just searched icon finder for css and
picked a free icon from it. I am going to change it. I just made this app for
developers and css beginners. Css experts wont need an app like this.

------
shaunxcode
I am not sure if it's on purpose but the div with the text "class4" in it
actually has the class set to "class3" and the div with "class3" is actually
set to "class4". Also I found it unintuitive to click a selector on the left
and then have to click "css editor" from the menu bar v.s. clicking/dbl
clicking on the selector and seeing that dialog.

~~~
ajumell
sorry that was an unnoticed mistake from my part. Thanks for pointing out
about it. I will update it as soon as possible. The double clicking the
selector is assigned to rename the selector.

------
donpark
Ignoring UI and UX issues, I think the CSS editor could be a lot more useful
as a _training_ tool if it displayed CSS statements along side live preview.

------
kennywinker
Looks like a pretty straight up ripoff of Coda, except coda is awesome and
this is pretty clunky.

~~~
ajumell
I am not a mac user so I dont know much about coda. I saw some screenshots of
coda and made some ui controls like color picker and stepper with menu from
coda.

------
LeonB
i got a dirty big security warning from chrome. "You attempted to reach
www.xeo-css.com, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself
as www.xeoscript.com."

------
clyfe
SASS (Compass), Less support (via .js variants ?)

